# Yo sé



## danieleferrari

Hola, muy buenas:

Seguramente sea una pregunta boba, pero prefiero aclararme un poco las ideas. Hace años, hablaba a diario con una chica venezolana.
Al emplear el verbo _saber_ (con valor transitivo), siempre lo hacía sin el objeto directo (ni el pronombe objeto directo).

Ahora bien, ¿es algo diatópico o solo no cursé esa clase de lengua española?

Mi opinión: sería del interior, donde se dan omisiones por la influencia de las lenguas indígenas.

D) Que sí, Valeria, nos vamos a ver en cuanto termine las clases, pero antes no puedo. Lo siento.
V) *Yo [∅] sé*.

Mil gracias a todo el mundo, no sabéis cuánto lo valoro.


----------



## swift

Apostaría medio bigote a que se usa así por toda América. “Yo lo sé” simplemente sonaría extraño en ese escueto contexto que diste.


----------



## danieleferrari

swift said:


> medio bigote


Me muero . ¿Eso es mucho apostar o no? . Mil gracias, @swift.


swift said:


> “*Lo* sé”


¿Y sin el pronombre personal?

Desafortunadamente, no tengo más contexto. Pero bueno,valdría también para otras situaciones parecidas:

V) En cuanto vuelva del trabajo, hacemos videollamada.
D) Perfecto, pero a las 15.00 no puedo.
V) *Yo sé* (con el sentido, obvio, de '*ya me lo habías dicho*', '*ya estaba al tanto*').


----------



## Mister Draken

En Argentina puede escucharse, pero no predomina. Lo más corriente es "lo sé". O "ya *[∅] *sé". Esta última forma es equivalente a lo que plantea daniele.


----------



## Agró

Mister Draken said:


> En Argentina puede escucharse, pero no predomina. Lo más corriente es "lo sé". O "ya *[∅] *sé". Esta última forma es equivalente a lo que plantea daniele.


Por aquí, igual.
"Yo lo sé", nunca.
"Yo sé", menos que nunca.


----------



## Azarosa

De acuerdo completamente con Mister Draken, en cuanto al uso de esa construcción en Argentina (decimos "ya sé", "ya lo sé", "lo sé" -esta última una forma, tal vez, algo afectada-). En Colombia y Venezuela es más común decir "yo sé", tal vez un calco del inglés_ I know._


----------



## juanjorel

Nunca lo escuché por estos lares, quizás alguna vez, pero muy infrecuente, practicamente no existe.


----------



## danieleferrari

Azarosa said:


> En Colombia y Venezuela es más común decir "yo sé", tal vez un calco del inglés_ I know._


Interesante, solo estaba pensando en el sustrato. Mil gracias a todo el mundo.


----------



## Rocko!

Lo que normalmente diría es “yA sé”.


----------



## jilar

Incluso un simple "Ya".
Una manera de expresar que entiendes (que lo ves razonable) lo que te dicen:
- Hasta mañana no nos podemos ver. 
-Ya. Bueno, pues hasta mañana.
-Adiós.


Ese "yo sé" de la venezolana que nos dices, a mí me recuerda al inglés, pero puede ser por influencia de otras lenguas, indígenas en este caso (si el inglés lo construye así, otras lenguas pueden hacer lo mismo).

Habría que conocer más a la chica para llegar a una explicación. Puede ser venezolana y que la hayan criado hablándole inglés ¿o qué?


----------



## danieleferrari

jilar said:


> Habría que conocer más a la chica para llegar a una explicación. Puede ser venezolana y que la hayan criado hablándole inglés ¿o qué?


Pues ni idea, la verdad. Eso sí, su madre vivía en los Estados Unidos.


----------



## Mister Draken

Por ahí pueden ir los tiros.


----------



## jilar

Pues blanco y en botella. 

Está influida por el inglés.


----------



## Mister Draken

jilar said:


> Pues blanco y en botella.
> 
> Está influida por el inglés.



¡Un albariño entonces!


----------



## jilar

Lo mismo le podría pasar a un hijo tuyo que traes a España y lo nacionalizas aquí, pero lo crías hablándole en italiano. Y luego el crío usa "o sea" como en italiano.


----------



## danieleferrari

Pues no, yo me decantaría por el ligur, que no falla nunca . Esta página es lo mejor del mundo, en serio.


swift said:


> *Apostaría medio bigote a que se usa así por toda América.* “Yo lo sé” simplemente sonaría extraño en ese escueto contexto que diste.


Fuera bromas, ¿pues entonces creéis que se trata de *inflencia (adstrato) del inglés*? Es que habría que 'justificar' la aportación de nuestro/a estimado/a @swift también, no solo el idiolecto de Valeria.


----------



## Mister Draken

danieleferrari said:


> Pues no, yo me decantaría por el ligur, que no falla nunca . Esta página es lo mejor del mundo, en serio.
> 
> Fuera bromas, ¿pues entonces creéis que se trata de *inflencia (adstrato) del inglés*? Es que habría que 'justificar' la aportación de nuestro/a estimado/a @swift también, no solo el idiolecto de Valeria.



No sé.  Quiero decir, no lo sé. Podría ser. Quizá @swift se refiere más a Centroamérica y el Caribe. Él dirá.


----------



## swift

Yo me refería a la omisión del clítico. Por aquí también se estila el “ya sé”, que es la otra variante que lo omite.


----------



## S.V.

Generalmente, reconoces algunos con el disgusto en *_estoy sabiendo_, *_estoy teniendo dinero_, etc. (→ _ya sé_; → _sí tengo_). En otros, cuando la imagen en la mente se acerca a aq. de '_deep dream AI_', una abstracción [_-definida, -específica_].20 Como_ est _en latín, para decir_ sí_, así funciona aún la /e/ en otros idiomas; algo tan básico luego cementa la misma función en otros verbos, que necesitan_ lo_ en español.

Lo primero, c. ahí Hispanoteca - Portal de lengua y cultura hispanas; Ctrl + F, para buscar _Ereig_.


----------



## Mister Draken

S.V. said:


> Generalmente, reconoces algunos con el disgusto en *_estoy sabiendo_, *_estoy teniendo dinero_, etc. (→ _ya sé_; → _sí tengo_). En otros, cuando la imagen en la mente se acerca a aq. de '_deep dream AI_', una abstracción [_-definida, -específica_].20 Como_ est _en latín, para decir_ sí_, así funciona aún la /e/ en otros idiomas; algo tan básico luego cementa la misma función en otros verbos, que necesitan_ lo_ en español.
> 
> Lo primero, c. ahí Hispanoteca - Portal de lengua y cultura hispanas; Ctrl + F, para buscar _Ereig_.



Discúlpame, pero tu respuesta parece condensar un argumentación más extensa y en definitiva no logro captar cómo se relaciona con lo desarrollado en este hilo. Quizás debas expandir la respuesta para que podamos entenderte. Gracias


----------



## Rocko!

Personalmente, un "_yo sé_" me suena como si fuera un comentario solidario, comprensivo o maternal, mientras que un "_yo lo sé_" me suena a "no necesitas convencerme, tú tienes razón", pero como dije: son apreciaciones mías. Un "_Ya lo sé_" es para mí un "estoy enterado".

El problema que surge al dar matices o explicaciones de índole personal es que podemos caer fácilmente en estereotipos del tipo "una frase como '_yo lo sé, chiquitín_' solo la dirían las mujeres", y quedar como sexistas, machistas, tontos o algo peor. No sé qué tan conveniente sea en estos foros ceñirnos a dar exclusivamente respuestas "neutras" y evitar comentarios de difícil aceptación general, pero lo cierto es que ya lo hacemos. Y digo todo esto porque hay una parte que no entiendo: ¿por qué agregar un "lo" tiene que estar relacionado forzosamente con que la chica venzolana usa un castellano moldeado por el contacto con lenguas indígenas?, ¿no es "yo lo sé" una respuesta clásica, de siglos y siglos, que pudo habernos llegado de España?


----------



## juanjorel

Rocko! said:


> Personalmente, un "_yo sé_" me suena como si fuera un comentario solidario, comprensivo o maternal, mientras que un "_yo lo sé_" me suena a "no necesitas convencerme, tú tienes razón", pero como dije: son apreciaciones mías. Un "_Ya lo sé_" es para mí un "estoy enterado".
> 
> El problema que surge al dar matices o explicaciones de índole personal es que podemos caer fácilmente en estereotipos del tipo "una frase como '_yo lo sé, chiquitín_' solo la dirían las mujeres", y quedar como sexistas, machistas, tontos o algo peor. No sé qué tan conveniente sea en estos foros ceñirnos a dar exclusivamente respuestas "neutras" y evitar comentarios de difícil aceptación general, pero lo cierto es que ya lo hacemos. Y digo todo esto porque hay una parte que no entiendo: ¿por qué agregar un "lo" tiene que estar relacionado forzosamente con que la chica venzolana usa un castellano moldeado por el contacto con lenguas indígenas?, ¿no es "yo lo sé" una respuesta clásica, de siglos y siglos, que pudo habernos llegado de España?


Es cierto, en ese sentido que mencionás es que lo he escuchado alguna vez, como una forma de confidencia de padres a hijos, o entre personas muy cercanas, algo como "yo sé (o incluso "yo lo sé"), pero todo va estar bien".


----------



## Mister Draken

Permítanme recapitular. Conociendo la formación acádemica de @danieleferrari creo que su extrañeza, aunque no soy exégeta de nadie, es la ausencia del clítico "lo". A eso le añadió la hipótesis de que ese fenómeno podría tener como causa la influencia (adstrato) del inglés (o tal vez de una lengua indígena que omita el pronombre como el inglés). No me parece que @danieleferrari haya entrado en cuestiones subjetivas, que, por otra parte, no parecen explicar este fenómeno lingüístico. Cuestiones subjetivas que no sean las de la hablante venezolana, claro.


----------



## danieleferrari

Mister Draken said:


> Permítanme recapitular. Conociendo la formación acádemica de @danieleferrari creo que su extrañeza, aunque no soy exégeta de nadie, es la ausencia del clítico "lo". A eso le añadió la hipótesis de que ese fenómeno podría tener como causa la influencia (adstrato) del inglés (o tal vez de una lengua indígena que omita el pronombre como el inglés). No me parece que @danieleferrari haya entrado en cuestiones subjetivas, que, por otra parte, no parecen explicar este fenómeno lingüístico. Cuestiones subjetivas que no sean las de la hablante venezolana, claro.


Te lo agradezco, estimado @Mister Draken, ese era el foco de mi pregunta.

Os pido perdón, no quería ni ofender ni menuspreciar a nadie. Dije lo del contacto con las lenguas indígenas porque lo estudié en un curso sobre dialectología española, sin más, y sé que eso puede acarrear omisiones morfológicas (del artículo, como en _tomar _[∅]_ carro, _del clítico, véase _estoy con mis padres cuidando_[∅], de la preposición _a _con valor direcional, como por ejemplo en _voy _[∅]_ casa..._)_, _pero a lo mejor no pinta nada. Todas las variedades del español me fascinan, no hay ni superiores ni inferiores, y no me planteo ni medio segundo tachar alguna de inferior o mala por su contacto con otra variedad, con otro idioma o por su sustrato. Afortunadamente, pese a mi escasa experiencia, no quiero caer en ningún estereotipo sexista o racista.

Eso sí, aquí, tanto en las escuelas como en las universidades, es más probable que se estudie (o profundice) la variedad de España, de allí mi pregunta. Siempre he oído y dicho 'lo sé' (sin el pronombre personal, a menos que no hubiera contraste - _yo lo sé, ella no_), y me pareció interesante averiguar por qué la chica, que considero muy sabida, dijera 'yo sé', sin el clítico. Tampoco quiero encontrar una respuesta a la fuerza, pero mi formación académica me pedía profundizar la cosa.

El _Refranero _siempre está en lo cierto (_decir refranes es decir verdades_)... Y ya veo que _la curiosidad mató al gato_ (estoy de cachondeo ). Mil gracias a todo el mundo.


----------



## Mister Draken

De nada. Mayor será tu extrañeza, me imagino, si en tu idioma (italiano) la omisión del pronombre es un fenómeno marginal o inexistente (no me imagino un italiano que diga "(Io) non so" en vez de "(Io) non lo so"). Pero eso ya sería un tema que podría tratarse en el foro Italiano-Español.


----------



## Rocko!

El hecho de que la expresión del hilo se componga únicamente de "_yo_+_sé_" (sin _lo _y sin OD) dificulta enormemente rastrear ejemplos antiguos. Es prácticamente imposible.
Afortunadamente, al buscar la repetición (yo sé yo sé) apareció uno relevante por el nombre del autor:





*Lope de vega*.- Obra de teatro cómica del año 1617 titulada "_Del mal, lo menos_" (la imagen es de una edición de 1646, pero la de 1617 puede leerse en la página cervantes.es y dice lo mismo).

Autores tan representativamente españoles como Lope de Vega, pocos.
Con la misma combinación de palabras apareció un sermón mexicano del año 1692, dado por el predicador mexicano Juan Martínez de la Parra, pero con la frase de nuestro interés escrita en letra cursiva, lo cual parece indicar que es una cita de un documento, autor o refrán más antiguo y desconocido (en el libro de sermones las cursivas/itálicas se usan justamente para citas de autores). Dice:



Martínez de la Parra, J. (1722). Luz de verdades católicas. Impreso en Madrid. (la imagen muestra tres líneas del sermón del día 17 de abril de 1692, llamado "De la murmuración y sus daños". Ojo: las ediciones antiguas están correctas con "dezir"/decir, pero otras posteriores dicen erróneamente "hacer").


----------



## jilar

danieleferrari said:


> y me pareció interesante averiguar por qué la chica, que considero muy sabida, dijera 'yo sé', sin el clítico


Eso, nadie mejor que ella te lo podrá explicar.

Personalmente cuando veo que alguien emplea el pronombre personal donde los nativos no lo usaríamos generalmente, mi primera idea es pensar que esa persona está influida por el inglés (como lengua franca que es hoy en día) o por su lengua materna. Pero como desconozco las características de las demás lenguas que puedan existir, no puedo apuntar a ninguna en concreto. Excepto al inglés, claro.


----------



## elroy

Creo haber oído “yo sé” algunas veces en boca de hispanohablantes, pero no recuerdo ni sus países de origen ni si residían en EEUU.


----------



## Lamarimba

danieleferrari said:


> ni menuspreciar a nadie


Menospreciar, menospreciar.

Dicho sea sin menoscabo de tu impresionante dominio del idioma. Del nuestro.


----------



## jilar

"Menuspreciar" podría ser el verbo para poner el precio a los menús en restaurantes y demás. 
-Hay que volver a "menuspreciar" la carta.

Daniele sé que agradece estas correcciones, pero diría que es una simple errata.



elroy said:


> Creo haber oído “yo sé” algunas veces en boca de hispanohablantes...


¿Te refieres a en un diálogo o una situación como la presentada por Daniele en su consulta?
Te lo pregunto porque la presencia del pronombre se da en otros casos, por ejemplo si se hace una pregunta a un grupo de personas:
-¿Alguno/quién sabe hacer raíces cuadradas?
1-Yo (sé).
2-Yo también.
3- Yo sabía, pero no me acuerdo.
4- Ni idea.
Etc...


----------



## danieleferrari

Mil gracias a todo el mundo, valoro mucho vuestras aportaciones, sugerencias y correciones.
Es que me puse a teclear a la una y pico, y a esa hora no me llega mucha sangre al coco (guiño ).

Volviendo al tema, incluso veo ciertas afinidades con el español ecuatoriano, como la omisión del pronombre reflexivo [∅] _voy a peinar _(o _voy a peinar_[∅])_. _Hubo relaciones muy estrechas entre Cuba y Guinea, pero bueno, ya me rindo, que estoy delirando .Mil gracias.


----------



## Calambur

danieleferrari said:


> D) Que sí, Valeria, nos vamos a ver en cuanto termine las clases, pero antes no puedo. Lo siento.
> V) *Yo [∅] sé*.


Me suena muy raro. 



Azarosa said:


> De acuerdo completamente con Mister Draken, en cuanto al uso de esa construcción en Argentina (decimos "*ya sé*", "*ya lo sé*", "*lo sé*"


Hola.

Estoy de acuerdo con ambos, @Mister Draken y @Azarosa. 
Sólo que yo no diría "en Argentina" (por las dudas) sino en la zona donde se habla castellano rioplatense.

Pero no tengo la menor idea de por qué tu amiga decía así.

Saludos._


----------



## violapais

Mis amigos españoles (Madrid, Huelva y Barcelona) usan: "ya" o "lo sé" como @Agró, aunque "ya" me parece más empleado como sinónimo de "estoy de acuerdo contigo"/"es cierto" (?¿).

@danieleferrari, en la poesía 'Los heraldos negros' de Vallejo hay la negativa "yo no sé". Vallejo era peruano, no sé si usaba también la forma positiva "yo sé" en el habla cotidiana... pero puede que sí 😉

Hay golpes en la vida, tan fuertes… ¡Yo no sé!
Golpes como del odio de Dios; como si ante ellos,
la resaca de todo lo sufrido
se empozara en el alma… ¡Yo no sé!


----------



## Mister Draken

violapais said:


> Mis amigos españoles (Madrid, Huelva y Barcelona) usan: "ya" o "lo sé" como @Agró, aunque "ya" me parece más empleado como sinónimo de "estoy de acuerdo contigo"/"es cierto" (?¿).
> 
> @danieleferrari, en la poesía 'Los heraldos negros' de Vallejo hay la negativa "yo no sé". Vallejo era peruano, no sé si usaba también la forma positiva "yo sé" en el habla cotidiana... pero puede que sí 😉
> 
> Hay golpes en la vida, tan fuertes… ¡Yo no sé!
> Golpes como del odio de Dios; como si ante ellos,
> la resaca de todo lo sufrido
> se empozara en el alma… ¡Yo no sé!



Mi lectura de ese maravilloso poema es que ¡Yo no sé! tiene la dimensión de lo inclasificable, inabarcable, inimaginable y no de algo concreto que el poeta desconoce. Y por eso no necesita del "lo". Ante lo desmesurado, es todo lo que desconoce o lo deja perplejo, azorado, herido, asustado. Todo eso y más. Y por último llegan los heraldos negros de la muerte. Porque además muchas veces resulta un truismo hablar de las licencias poéticas.


----------



## Rocko!

Yo sé, yo decido, yo ordeno, etc.
Todas con el mismo patrón.


----------



## Azarosa

Calambur, he preferido decir que ese uso es típico de Argentina, pues me consta. No sé si en Uruguay es así. Elijo restringirme solo a aquello acerca de lo cual tengo certeza.


----------



## Rocko!

Sí vi ejemplos argentinos pero no eran de la antigüedad que yo quería presentar y no hice anotaciones.


----------



## Ballenero

Azarosa said:


> En Colombia y Venezuela es más común decir "yo sé", tal vez un calco del inglés_ I know._


Eso pienso yo.
No es que ella esté influenciada por el inglés.
Ella está usando esa frase porque forma parte de su idiolecto, así lo dicen en su región, para ella es lo natural.
Es posible que esa locución tenga su origen en los Estados Unidos como una traducción literal o es propia del español estadounidense, y en algún momento llegó a esos países y los hablantes la adoptaron.



danieleferrari said:


> Al emplear el verbo _saber_ (con valor transitivo), siempre lo hacía sin el objeto directo (ni el pronombe objeto directo).


En realidad no está usando saber con valor transitivo.
Lo está usando correctamente como intransitivo.
Acepción 5. intr. Tener noticias o información sobre alguien o algo.
Equivale a “me consta”, “estoy al corriente”.

Las acepciones primera y quinta son similares y a veces la una puede disfrazarse de la otra.


----------



## swift

Qué risa: todo lo que les suena ajeno se lo atribuyen al influjo del inglés, como si el español no tuviese mecanismos de simplificación.


----------



## danieleferrari

Ballenero said:


> Eso pienso yo.
> No es que ella esté influenciada por el inglés.
> Ella está usando esa frase porque forma parte de su idiolecto, así lo dicen en su región, para ella es lo natural.
> Es posible que esa locución tenga su origen en los Estados Unidos como una traducción literal o es propia del español estadounidense, y en algún momento llegó a esos países y los hablantes la adoptaron.


Es que, aparte, ese pronombre personal no me parece necesario. Es más, lo veo muy enfático. No había ningún tipo de contraste, y solo había dos hablantes. Siendo el castellano una lengua pro-drop, y en ausencia de contraste, veo innecesario ese pronombre. En inglés, por el contrario, sí es imprescindible, lo que sufraga la idea del adstrato (puede que solo sea una estupidez, claro).

@swift @Rocko! No os enfurruñéis conmigo, que os quiero mucho y soy guiri .


----------



## swift

¿Enfurruñarme? Me da risa. 😂


----------



## Ballenero

swift said:


> Qué risa: todo lo que les suena ajeno se lo atribuyen al influjo del inglés, como si el español no tuviese mecanismos de simplificación.


Discúlpame, es que la risa del Tío Sam me impide escuchar la tuya.


----------



## S.V.

Sobre aquel _yo_ (cf. _vale / ya yo sé que tengo que hacer esa otra cosa_; _ah bueno ya yo sé lo que voy a cos_[] _a preparar_; CORPES, +Subcorpus), si realmente es más común, pienso más bien en el ˚_ya tú sabe_ caribeño, que representa una simplificación parcial. Al aspirar, se une la 2.a y 3.a (_tú sabe, él sabe_). Luego como en Brasil, el nuevo esquema (_↑ non-pro-drop_; que se omita menos) termina empujando a_ yo_. La morfología de la 1.a no cambia mucho, la conjugación que reconoce, pero el niño se acostumbra a incluir el sujeto.

Sobre otras c. _˚¿Qué tú dices?_, la NGLE menciona que _"se extienden ocasionalmente a Venezuela"_ (42.9h). Imagino sería similar, quizás cristalizado un poco con /se/ de_ saber_, para separar el /se/ pronombre, etc. En fin, que disfruten la semana.


----------



## Azarosa

swift said:


> Qué risa: todo lo que les suena ajeno se lo atribuyen al influjo del inglés, como si el español no tuviese mecanismos de simplificación.


Swift, sin entrar en el detalle acerca de la diferencia entre préstamo y calco (que varía según se trate de bibliografía europea o inglesa), hay miles y miles de casos que ha adquirido el español, por citar unos pocos. Pruebas al canto gregoriano: _Administración_, en su significado tradicional significaba "acción de administrar", que hoy por influjo del inglés se ha extendido a  "Gobierno (de un país)". Podría hablar de algunos verbos, por caso: _Asumir_: suponer, aceptar, dar por sentado (si se toma la molestia de ir al DLE, verá que nuestro significado es muy otro)._Calificar_: en español, si se fija, ninguna de las acepciones citadas en el DLE corresponde a la usada con mucha profusión en textos de toda laya y en la oralidad "cuidada" del hablante culto: "ser idóneo o apto para X". Y muchas otras voces, como _Aplicar_, admitida como verbo intransitivo apenas en la 23a. edición con el significado de "Presentar una solicitud oficial para algo, como un puesto de trabajo, una beca o una plaza en la universidad", por influjo y calco del inglés.También _Esperar por alguie_n; "esperaré por ti", dicen en los culebrones doblados al español (en español esa forma no está registrada, es un calco de _wait for_), por no hablar de la pluralización de abstractos, del uso del gerundio adjetivando un sintagma nominal (_hombres trabajando_); el uso de _como_ para expresar “en el papel de”: _Antonio Banderas como el Zorro. _Y siguen las firmas. Así que puede seguir riéndose todo lo que quiera, pero cuando el calco /préstamo de un idioma pasa a naturalizarse, el DLE lo incorpora a su corpus normativo.


----------



## swift

¿Y todo eso demuestra que “yo sé/ya sé” es un anglicismo morfosintáctico? 🧐


----------



## Azarosa

swift said:


> ¿Y todo eso demuestra que “yo sé/ya sé” es un anglicismo morfosintáctico? 🧐


Nones, estamos diciendo "tal vez un calco del inglés_ I know." _Es apenas una conjetura, pero creo que bien encaminada.


----------



## swift

En francés se dice “je sais”, sin clítico. Existe evidencia sobreabundante de calcos del francés a lo largo de la historia de nuestra lengua. ¿No podríamos armarnos una batería de ejemplos de galicismos y también conjeturar que quizá este es un calco del francés? 🤔


----------



## Azarosa

swift, lo pensé, ¿sabe usted?, pero por una cuestión de migración y cercanía (recuerde que la muchacha que empleaba ese "yo sé" era venezolana) escribí que tal vez fuera influjo del inglés.


----------



## swift

¿Y si la persona en cuestión estuvo en contacto con el francés a través de la Guyana francesa? 🤔😜

La verdad, todo es posible, pero como la omisión del clítico no se da únicamente en Venezuela sino también en otras partes de América, y a falta de evidencia documental, solo nos queda elucubrar y entretenernos en esta tertulia.


----------



## Azarosa

Conozco muy bien el tema de la migración y el tema de los calcos en esas latitudes, swift, para sostener mi conjetura. Pero me parece que usted esta rizando el rizo, picarón; y le recuerdo sus palabras (acá es la segunda parte la que me interesa): "...como si el español no tuviese mecanismos de simplificación". Y le digo, como lingüista: no, no los tiene_ per se_. Se va readecuando, pero este no es el espacio para explicarlo, y tampoco atenderíamos a la pregunta del consultante.


----------



## juanjorel

No, "yo sé" o "yo lo sé", en el sentido de "ya sé", no es ningún préstamo, porque yo lo tengo escuchado de hace añares, lo recuerdo de la infancia, como dijo otro usuario, es como una forma afectuosa de decir "ya sé", es muy poco usado/escuchado, son casos muy específicos, al menos con este sentido, pero no es para nada reciente, todo lo contrario (al menos que me esté engañando la menmoria, eso también puede ser).
Ahora, el caso de la publicación, de un posible uso más asiduo en Venezuela, desconozco, pero me inclinaría a pensar que en todo caso no es un calco de otro idioma, no creo que haya taaaaanto influjo cultural de EEUU en Venezuela.


----------



## tigre1950

¿Del inglés? Diría que ni de vainas. Concuerdo con JuanRoel. Las veces que escuché la frase dicha por venezolanos en Venezuela fue en boca de personas muy mayores y con poca instrucción. Personas quizás migrantes del campo a las grande ciudades. Incluso me atrevería a decir que nunca en jóvenes. Talvez sea un regionalismo en la misma Venezuela.
Fueron muchos años por esos lares.
Un saludó a los hermanos venezolanos donde quieran que estén.


----------



## jilar

Lo suyo era que Daniele, si es posible, retomase el contacto con ella y le preguntase al respecto.

Todo lo que digamos serán simples conjeturas... podrían haberla adbucido unos extraterrestres y... pero recordemos que la madre era estadounidense, swift.  Me apuesto la otra mitad del bigote  a que, en parte, fue criada hablándole inglés.
Ya sería raro que una madre no le hable en su lengua materna a un hijo, y más si se trata de inglés (totalmente necesario o muy recomendable saber hoy día).


----------



## danieleferrari

jilar said:


> Lo suyo era que Daniele, si es posible, retomase el contacto con ella y le preguntase al respecto.


Ya lo veo difícil, estimado @jilar .


----------

